# If you had to pick...



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Just trying to get a feel here and see what some of you guys use.
But if you had to pick three different rod and reel combos to take with you on a trip and that was it. What would your three be?
-rod length
-reel/ratio
-Rod action
-line
-Presentation 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

7ft med. Hvy., fast action
17lb. Flouro
6.3:1 baitcasting reel
Jigs, Texas rigs, spinnerbaits, chatterbaits...etc.

7ft med., mod. Action
10lb mono
5.3:1 baitcasting reel
Crankbaits and topwaters (poppers, Sammy, torpedo)

6-10 med. Fast action
8lb. Flouro
5.3:1 spinning reel
Shaky heads, tubes, dropshot, hair jig

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

bad bub's 3 is hard to argue with, i might use my glass Med. Heavy rod instead of the med. moderate and i love the 10lb braid on my spinning rig...you can always tie on a leader when needed. i tie on about 4 to 6 ft of flouro leader onto the braid and use it for skipping senkos.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I usually take these 3 combos and they cover most all bases. 

7' med heavy with 6.3 ratio curado strung with 15lb mono. For jigs, bigger spinners and cranks and magnum flukes weightless.

6'6 med heavy spinning rod with a Symetre strung with 20lb braid and 3' leader of 22lb flouro for buzzbaits, most slop fishing using plastics.

6'6 med light spinning with a smaller President strung with same line and leader as the other spinning outfit. For finesse plastics and smaller spinners and cranks. 

If i know ill be fishing heavy slop or pads ill bring a 6'6 heavy action with Abu 5001 strung with straight 65lb braid. It allows me to fearlessly throw anything heavy enough to cast into the jungle and haul them out.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If the trip is for largemouth 

7' Shimano Crucial casting rod. Heavy power, extra fast action
Shimano Castaic bait casting reel, 6.3:1 
17 lb. Vicious Elite flurorocarbon line
Jigs, Texas rig, Carolina rig, swimbaits, hollow bodied frogs, Senkos, big spinnerbaits

7' Shimano Convergence crankbait casting rod, med heavy power, moderate fast action.
Shimano Curado bait casting reel, 6.3:1 
12 lb. Vicious Elite fluorocarbon line
Square bills, rattle trap style baits, shallow, medium, and deep diving crankbaits

5'6" Shimano Speed Master casting rod, medium power, fast action
Shimano Curado bait casting reel 6.3:1
15 lb. Berkley Big Game mono filament line
hard body jerkbaits, topwater walking baits, poppers, wakebaits, buzzbaits, light spinner baits

If the trip is for smallmouth.

6'6" Shimano Compre casting rod, medium heavy power, extra fast action
Shimano Castaic bait casting reel 6.3:1
12 lb. Vicious Elite fluorocarbon line.
Jigs, Texas rig, Carolina rig, swimbaits, spinner baits

6' Shimano Convergence casting rod, medium power, fast action
Shimano Curado bait casting reel 6.3:1
10 lb. Berkley Sensation mono filament line
suspending jerkbaits, poppers, prop baits, buzzbaits, small medium and deep diving crankbaits, rattle trap style baits

6'8" Shimano Crucial spinning rod, medium power, extra fast action
Shimano Saros spinning reel. 6.0:1 
10 lb. Seaguar InvizX fluorocarbon line
drop shot, shaky head, grubs, weighted and weightless wacky rig worms


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

stak45dx1 said:


> bad bub's 3 is hard to argue with, i might use my glass Med. Heavy rod instead of the med. moderate and i love the 10lb braid on my spinning rig...you can always tie on a leader when needed. i tie on about 4 to 6 ft of flouro leader onto the braid and use it for skipping senkos.


Most all of my spinning rods do have braid mainline. I was going for simplicity.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

My three would be
7'2'' bait cast with 65 lb braid flipping stick 
7 ft spinning with 10 lb mono for shaky head drop shot
610 baitcaster with 15 fluorocarbon for cranking


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

1. 7' M baitcast 6:3:1 12# mono drop shot, unweighted, 1/8th oz jigs
2. 7'6" MH baitcast 6:3:1 60# braid Frogs, 1/2oz jigs, shakey head, swimbaits
3. 6'6" ML spinning 8-10# mono unweighted, drop shot, texas, carolina


----------

